# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Canarias activa el gabinete de crisis por la actividad sísmica Tenerife

## embalses al 100%

*Canarias activa el gabinete de crisis por la actividad sísmica Tenerife*


*Turismo de Tenerife lamenta las "informaciones tendenciosas y sensacionalistas" en el Reino Unido contra el destin*o


R.L.P. - @ABC_Canarias Las Palmas De Gran Canaria
03/10/2016 12:10h - Actualizado: 04/10/2016 21:11h.
Guardado en: Canarias - Temas: Canarias , Sismología

El jefe del Gobierno de Canarias, Fernando Clavijo, preside este miércoles el Comité Científico de Evaluación y Seguimiento de Fenómenos Volcánicos (CCES) a fin de analizar los fenómenos sísmicos que se han obtenido en las redes y estaciones de medida en Tenerife desde el domingo, donde desde el pasado domingo se ha producido más de 90 movimientos de baja intensidad.

Esta reunión ha sido convocada por la Consejería de Política territorial, Sostenibilidad y Seguridad del Gobierno de Canarias en aplicación del Plan Especial de Protección Civil y Atención de Emergencias por Riesgo Volcánico en Canarias (Pevolca). Un cálculo aproximado basado en los espectrogramas refleja que el número de eventos sísmicos pudiera haber sido superior a 400 movimientos.

Para Invocan, las profundidades de los eventos sísmicos "debieran ser revisadas, dado que podrían ser significativamente más superficiales". Los espectros muestra similitudes con los espectros de los eventos de largo período y tremor observado en Tenerife durante la crisis sismovolcánico de 2004. Además comparten características observadas en otros volcanes activos del mundo.

Por su parte, Turismo de Tenerife ha emitido un comunicado en el que señala que no hay "ningún tipo de riesgo" en la isla tras el episodio de 'enjambre sísmico' registrado el pasado domingo, con cerca de un centenar de pequeños sismos.

"Desde Turismo de Tenerife hacemos un llamamiento a informarse exclusivamente a partir de fuentes oficiales, y a no dar crédito a informaciones tendenciosas y sensacionalistas que lo único que hacen es crear confusión y trasladar la imagen de una situación de alarma que es completamente inexistente", expone el Cabildo de Tenerofe.

Por ello, desmiente las "informaciones incorrectas, y en algunos casos falsas", publicadas por determinados medios de comunicación británicos en las que se hace mención a una inminente erupción volcánica en Tenerife. Según Turismo de Tenerife, "estas informaciones no se ajustan en absoluto a la realidad y no se basan en ningún informe ni dato oficial".

"Ninguno de ellos fue detectado por la población, y de acuerdo a esas fuentes oficiales, no se debieron a actividad sísmica alguna sino a movimientos tectónicos de baja intensidad", apunta el Cabildo de Tenerife.

Turismo de Tenerife recuerda que la última erupción volcánica que tuvo lugar en la isla ocurrió hace más de 100 años, y no causó daños personales de ninguna clase. Así, insiste en que la situación en Tenerife es de "absoluta tranquilidad" y no se ha producido alteración alguna relacionada con esos microsismos, con un día a día que se desarrolla con "completa normalidad", tanto en las ciudades y pueblos de la isla como en sus zonas turísticas

Fuente: http://sevilla.abc.es/espana/canaria...0_noticia.html

----------

